# Zero voltage on my bias points??



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I need tech help: 

Trying to bias my HRDlx with the new tubes, I have done this before, it's easy as pie but when I now put my meter on the test points I get all of 8-14mV (when I wanna crank it to at least 80!) regardless of where I set the bias pot. It's as if I have zero voltage at all. Anybody seen similar issues? Very frustrating.



EDIT:


Please disregard this thread, or use it as a "joke of the day". I figured it out. My meter was set to AC.............not DC.




kqoct


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

That's hilarious! Done that a few times too.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I was actually getting frustrated, lol......sad thing is I'm an electrician by trade so you'd think I'd KNOW how a meter works.

Oh well, I figured it out in the end.


----------

